# It's Matt's Day



## travelingheathen (Aug 5, 2018)

Throw down your best wishes to Matt (8-4-2006 to 8-4-2018). Would there even be a kick ass site like this if it wasn't for Mr. Derrick? Thanks to him, there is.
So for all you do, this 211 is for you::drinkingbuddy::.


----------



## ClashCityRkr (Aug 5, 2018)

Happy birthday Matt! Thank you for everything!


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Aug 5, 2018)

His birthday isn't until the 16th of August. I believe the spirit of this post was more of a seniority date/anniversary type thing. Twelve years huh? Pretty good, pretty good. Glad you put in the effort and acquired the smarts to create this thing, I like it.


----------



## travelingheathen (Aug 5, 2018)

ility. If possiberstimettimetipossiberstimettimetpossiberstimettpo


----------



## travelingheathen (Aug 5, 2018)

So the 211 has taken the best of me. J Ryan you are spot on! Just showing my appreciation for the folks who have taken the effort and time to make a site like this a possibility. If I ever miss any "old timers" day it's due to my drunkenness; being strung out, or the simple "trying to survive". Fuckin' rock on!
Anyway thanks to Matt for use of the site. All on here should be doing the same. The gratitude and appreciation should be given. 
What has become of respect? Perhaps I'm old school and should fade away... but the respect won't fade. I'm grateful for every morsel of knowledge I can consume.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 5, 2018)

ha, thanks man, although the [USERGROUP=17]@Staff[/USERGROUP] do deserve some credit as well since i couldn't keep pushing new features without them handling the day to day stuff!

yeah, it's strange to think it's been 12 years since we moved to an official forum software. for reference though, i started stp in 2001 as a kind of blog (before there was a term for that) so it was around for a while before moving to a message board format. if you're curious, you can check out the old website (and i mean OLD) here:

https://squattheplanet.com/old

so yeah... going on almost 18 years... fucking crazy to think about


----------



## Tude (Aug 5, 2018)

hey old man  thanks for your patience and persistence to have the idea for this place! Awesome concept and quite the vehicle for traveling information!


----------

